# Zeilenumbruch bei MacOSX



## theuserbl (6. Nov 2011)

Hi!

Weiß einer welchen Zeilienumbruch MacOSX hat?

Windows hat "\r\n"
Linux / Unix hat "\n"
MacOS bis Version 9 hatte "\r"

Ich habe keinen Mac, daher weiß ich es nicht.
Hat MacOSX, weil es auf einem BSD-Kernel basiert nun "\n" oder um der alten Tradition treu zu bleiben "\r" als Zeilenumbruch?

Wenn es "\n" wäre, dann wäre es für die Java-Entwicklung leichter allgemeine Textdateien einzulesen, denn dann braucht man sich nur am "\n" zu orientieren und "\r" zu ignorieren.

Grüße
theuserbl


----------



## dehlen (6. Nov 2011)

Mac hat /n

EDIT: Sorry mit Backslash als \n


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Nov 2011)

> Weiß einer welchen Zeilienumbruch MacOSX hat?



Google kaputt?

Zeilenumbruch


----------



## faetzminator (6. Nov 2011)

Ich schau da immer schön bei Zeilenumbruch ? Wikipedia nach  Aber wenn etwas nur lokal fürs System geparst werden muss, dann kannst du auch [c]System.property("line.separator");[/c] verwenden.


----------

